# Bx1500 dies when in low



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

03 bx1500 runs fine in high or neutral but when put in low will die to the point of turning off or runs but cuts out and slows to a crawl. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

HST or Gear?
What are the RPM's when in low?


----------



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

Hst, no rpm meter


----------



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

Forgot to add, when driving forward then quickly go in reverse like when cutting grass, it will cut out also.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy enc-orange,

I think your Kubota has two fuel filters? One back by the fuel pump/rear axle, behind the rear wheel and one up front by the engine. Have you ever changed both of these filters?
A plugged filter can give you strange performance.


----------



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

I have not. Not sure if the previous owner had or not. Will try those though.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have an old Kubota G1900. It would act up way back when it was new. Acted like it was starving for fuel. That Kubota didn't sell, so it had sat in the dealer's yard so long that the diesel went bad in the tank. Turned brown. I found that the brown crap in the fuel plugged the fuel filters. That's when I discovered there's two filters

Many people are not aware of the two fuel filters. I have no idea why Kubota put two filters on it. Check your's. Good place to start.

If the filters don't help, post back. We will get it figured out!!

Just so you know, Kubota diesels and hydrostats are virtually indestructible.


----------



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

Alright, replaced back fuel filter. (Napa only had one) Didn't help. But I did notice today that I can start the tractor in high which I shouldn't be able to do, correct? But not in low, and I can get off the seat in high and it won't cut off but not in low. So, I'm thinking it may be something electrical. I have already taken the shift lever switch (?) off and plan on replacing that, maybe the contacts were arc'ing on the inside.


----------



## enc-orange (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok finally got the safety switch at the shift lever and fuel filter for the front. Replaced the switch first and still ran like crap. Then I replaced the fuel filter, still ran bad. But, this time it ran bad in low and high. And, I did notice I couldn't start or get off the seat while in low or high this time. So, the switch must have fixed that. Well then, I got playing with the seat safety switch. When I held the switch down with my finger it ran great but when I just sat on the seat it would still run like before. So then I put a thin piece of wood between the seat and switch, ran like a top. 

So does anyone know how to bypass the switch? With jumpers or whatever.


----------

